# Weekly Competition 2018-22



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R F R2 U' F' U2 F2 R U'
*2. *F' U2 F U' R' F2 R' U' F2
*3. *R2 U' R2 F U R F2 U' F' R'
*4. *R' F U F' U2 R2 F U'
*5. *R2 U' F R U' F2 R U2 R

*3x3x3
1. *R2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B L F' R D' F U2 B R2 U L2
*2. *R2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' D F' D2 B2 U' L U2 L2 B' L2
*3. *B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 D R' U F' D R F2 U2 B F'
*4. *U' R2 B U2 L2 D' L U R' U B2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U
*5. *B' U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 U B2 F R' U R' F2 D' R' F2

*4x4x4
1. *B' F U2 B2 D' L' D' B' Fw F2 D L2 R' B' L2 D2 L' U' Fw L' F' Uw L D' B' U' B Fw' D2 U B2 Fw2 L' R U' R Uw' U2 L R
*2. *R' F L2 D' R D R Uw U' F2 L Uw Rw F' Rw' Fw' Uw Rw Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 Rw D Uw2 F' L D F L2 Fw D2 Uw2 U L Rw' U' F2 U' B2
*3. *B Rw F' Rw B' D Fw U2 L' R U' L2 R2 B D' U2 R U B' Rw2 R Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' R B Fw2 F L2 Rw' Uw' Fw L' Rw2 U' L' Uw2 B2 Fw
*4. *D' B' D L2 D2 B' Fw' U' Rw' B R' Fw2 D L2 D2 F' L' F' Uw2 B Fw2 F' D2 Uw U' B F2 U' R' Fw2 L' B' Uw' U2 L' F2 Uw2 F D B
*5. *U Fw' Uw' Fw2 F D2 Uw2 B' Uw' B' F2 Rw' B Rw2 F D' R U L Fw L2 B' Uw' U' Fw' L Fw' Uw2 U2 L R2 F R' D' U2 F Uw' L' Rw Uw2

*5x5x5
1. *R' Bw L Dw R2 F2 Dw Lw' R' Fw' L' Dw Rw2 D2 B2 L U2 Rw R D2 Bw Lw D' Fw R2 D2 R Fw' Dw L2 Bw F D2 U2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Dw U Lw B' Fw2 D' F2 Dw Bw' D2 U' F2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Bw2 U' Rw Bw' L2 Lw Rw'
*2. *L2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' D2 U2 L2 R Uw' U2 B2 Lw Dw' Fw Uw' B R2 B2 F' Uw2 Bw' Rw B Bw2 Fw2 F2 U F' Rw2 B F2 Lw' Rw' Bw' D2 U' Lw2 F Dw' F' R' U' Bw Rw B2 Bw Fw D' B Bw' Uw Lw' U2 L2 Rw B2 Bw' Fw' Uw'
*3. *F' U2 B U' F' L' Rw Fw R2 Bw' R Bw' D' Lw D' Uw2 L D Dw2 Lw' Rw Bw D' Dw Bw Fw' L2 R' Dw Fw Uw2 B2 Fw' F' Uw' Bw Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw Rw R' B Bw' Fw F U2 R Uw2 U2 L2 Lw2 B2 Dw L' Rw' Dw' R B Lw2
*4. *Dw' B R2 B2 Lw' R F' Rw' U Rw F2 Dw2 Uw' L R2 U Bw2 Rw B' Rw B2 U' B2 Fw Dw' Lw' Bw Fw' Uw' L2 Lw' B2 F2 U2 L Bw' L2 F' Uw2 B Bw2 Fw R D Uw' R B2 Bw' Lw' Bw Lw' Fw' D Lw' R' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 Uw2
*5. *Bw2 Lw Fw U2 Bw F' L' Rw2 Dw' Uw L' B2 Rw D' Uw' U' Fw2 F2 D Dw2 U' B F L' Rw' R2 D Uw2 B' Bw L' Lw Rw2 B D2 Uw F L D' Lw' Rw Fw2 Dw' Uw B' Rw2 B' R' Bw' Rw2 R' F2 R D2 U' B2 D' Lw Bw Lw'

*6x6x6
1. *L' 2L' 3R' 3F2 2L' 3R2 2D' B' F2 L' 2L2 2R2 3F2 F 2U B 2L' 3R R 3U' 2B 3U 2L 2R F' L' 2L 2R2 B' 2L' 2D2 2F2 F2 D 2U 3R' 2U2 2B' F L2 B2 U 3R R2 B 2U' U2 3R 2B' D2 2R2 R' D' 3U' 2U U L2 B' 3F' 3R2 F' L' 2L 3R' R' 3U' 3F U2 2B' 2U'
*2. *2D 3F 2F2 D' 2D R B' 2F' D' 2R 2F U F2 2D 3R2 2B2 2R2 B D2 L 2F' 2R' B2 F2 2D 2B 2L 2B2 2L2 2U' 2L2 R 3U' L2 3R' R2 2B2 L 3U2 2F2 F2 2U2 2F 2R 3F2 2R 2B 3U U2 2R 2U' 2L2 3F2 3U2 2B' 3U 2U 3F2 3U 2B2 L D F2 L 2U' B 2D B' 2L2 F'
*3. *B 2B U' 2R 2F2 U 2L2 2F2 L' 3U 2F' 2L2 R2 F2 2U' 2L 3R F2 L' 2U' F L D' 2D' 3R' 2B2 3U 2U' 2R' 2U 3R2 F' 3U' U' 2F R2 F2 D' 3U B2 2R2 B2 2D' R' 2F R' 2B' 3U' 2F L' 3F L2 3U' 2R2 R2 2F' R2 D' 2D2 U2 F' 2U 3R' 2B2 F' 2L' B 2D 3U U'
*4. *2B D2 2L' 2D 3R 2B 2F2 2U B 2B' R 3U' B' L D' B R2 D' 2R' 2F' 2D2 3F' D' R 2U U' 2R 3F 2D2 B' U2 3R 3U2 2R2 F 2D' U B' U' L' 2R U2 B2 3F 2F2 3U 2F2 2L D2 B' 3F2 2F R2 2U 3R' 2R 3U' U2 2B 3R2 B2 2B 2F' F 2U U' B' D' 2U2 L
*5. *L2 D 2L 2F L D2 2D 3U' 3R' B 3U2 2L2 3U2 2U' L' R' 3U' 2L' 3R 2R' 2F2 2D2 3R2 R' 3F 2D 2F F' 3U 3R2 R B 2B' 3R 2R2 2B' R' 2U2 3R' R2 F2 L 2F' 2D 2U B' 3F2 R B 3F2 3R' 2D2 U2 L' 2B2 2L' U 3R2 3U L F' U' 3R R' 3U2 L 2D2 2U' B' 2U2

*7x7x7
1. *2R' D2 2F2 D' 3U2 2B' 3R' 2D2 3U L' F2 2L2 R' 3F2 2D2 2L R2 2B2 D2 3D2 2L2 R' 3F' F 3U2 2R' R' 2U2 L' 2L' 3F' D' 2L R 3B2 2R' U F 2R 2F2 2R B 2R' B' 3F2 F2 D 2U' 3F 2F' 2L B 3F' 3U2 U' 2R R2 F 3R' R' 2D' 2B2 3D' L2 2B' F' L2 3R' F L2 2R' 3D2 F D2 3B2 3D 3U' 2U 2R' 2F2 3U2 L 2L' 3L2 3R2 R 3F' 3R' 2B 3U' 2F' 3U 2B' F 2D2 3D F2 2R R2 2F2
*2. *L2 2L2 3R B2 F 3D2 2U2 3F2 2F 3R D' 2U2 F2 3R 3U' 2U 2B' D2 2F L' 3L2 3R 3B' 2U2 F' L' 2D2 3U' 3F2 R' 3B 2F F 3R 3U' 2B' F2 3R' 3U2 F' L 3L 2R' 3B F' 3R 2F 3R2 2D2 3L 2R2 2F L' 3R' 3U2 2R 2D' 2B 2R2 U2 3B2 F' R' 3B 2R2 2B2 L2 2L' 3U 2R' B 3B 3D2 2U R' 2B' F L 3F2 2L2 3F2 3L R 3D 2R D2 2D2 R F' 2D 3U2 U 3B 3L2 B2 2B2 2D2 2F2 2R 3D
*3. *F' D 3D2 3F2 2U L R2 U 3F 2L' 2R2 2U U2 2L D2 2D' U 3B2 3D' 3B 3D2 2R2 3F U 3B' 3F2 2F2 3L D 3D2 2L' 2R2 3D' 2L' 2U2 U2 R' B' 2L 2B F2 3R' 2R 2B' 3F2 3R2 U' 2R' 3B' L 3D2 3U 2L B 2B2 D2 L2 3R R' 2B' 3L2 3D2 2U2 2R2 2B 3B' 3D2 2L2 2B' 3D' 2B 2D 3D' U 3R' 2D2 L 3R 3D' 3R2 2F2 2R' R2 3D2 U2 2L' 3R' R 2D' F2 U' 3L 2B' 2D2 L2 3L2 2B2 3B' F 3D
*4. *B2 2L2 3U2 F2 2L D2 L 2R 3F 2L2 2F 3D2 2U 2L R' 3F 2U2 2R' 3U2 F 2D' 3D' 3L' R2 B' 2B' 3L2 2R2 3F 2F' 2U 2L 3F 2F2 2L 3F2 3R2 D' 3D' 2U' L' 3F 2U' 2L2 3R2 2R2 2D2 3F2 D' 2D2 L 2L2 3L R 2U 2L' R2 B2 3B2 2F' 3L2 3R B' R' 2U B L2 2B L 3B 3L2 R2 2F' R F2 2D2 3B 2F2 L' 2L' 3R B2 3U 3B2 L 2U2 2L 3R' 2R' 2F2 3L2 3R2 2F2 3U2 3F' F D2 2R' 2U R2
*5. *2B 2L' 3L2 F' L' 2D2 3F' U F L' B 3B2 3R 2D2 3U 2U' 3L' 3U' 3L2 F' 2D' 2F' L' 2F R' D2 B 3F 3D2 3B2 2L 3D' 2B2 3F2 R' 3F L' 2D2 B2 3B' 2L 2B 3D' 3L' F' U2 3L2 3U' 2B' 2F' 2D' F R B2 3F 2U2 2B 3R' F' D' 2L2 3R 3B' 3L' 2D L' 2D' L2 2L' R 3U' 2R2 B 3R 2U' 3L' 2U' U B 3D' L' 2U2 3L2 2U' 2L 3U2 2R' 3D2 R' 2B' D 3D2 L2 2L 3L 2U2 U 3F2 2F 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U' F2 R2 U F' R2 F
*2. *F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U R U'
*3. *R F' R U2 F2 R2 F' U F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F D' L' U' R2 U D2 B' L2 U F' D2 L R2 D F' R2 F' D' B' L' Fw' Uw'
*2. *L2 R D' F R' D2 L2 U' L D' B R' D F2 L' B U' B2 F' L' U' Rw2
*3. *L2 D' R' F2 R F' U2 B' R' L' B' U2 L2 U B' F L' U2 F2 D2 Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R' D' Rw2 U' Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 B D U2 Fw2 R2 B Rw Fw Rw2 D Fw2 L' D2 U2 Rw' R Fw Rw' D2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw L2 R' D2 U2 L' Rw D Fw' Uw
*2. *B F R' U L Uw L2 R Uw2 Fw R D2 Uw2 U2 F2 D Uw2 U' L Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 Rw' F2 R F2 Rw' U' F' Uw2 Rw' R Fw2 L2 Rw2 D Fw' Uw B2
*3. *B R2 D Uw' R2 B Rw D2 Uw U2 F2 Rw R' U' B' Fw2 Uw R D' R2 D2 U L' Fw' U' L F' D2 R2 Fw L U Fw2 F2 R U2 B' Fw' U' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw2 Bw Dw' L' B Bw Lw2 D U2 Fw Lw2 Rw' R B2 Rw' U2 F2 Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw' Rw' R' B2 L2 Bw' D' Bw F Lw' B' Bw' Rw' D' Dw Uw' Bw D' U' Bw Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Bw Lw Rw D Uw2 L R' Uw2 B2 Dw F2 U2
*2. *F D2 B Dw2 Uw2 U' L2 B' Fw2 Rw R D R' Fw D2 Uw' U B' L' Lw' D Dw2 Uw Bw2 Dw L' Uw Fw D Bw' Dw2 B Uw' Rw' Bw L' Dw Uw2 Bw F Rw' B' D' U' Fw Dw F2 Lw2 F2 Rw R2 F2 Dw Bw2 Fw Lw Rw2 B2 Rw2 U2
*3. *Dw2 U2 B2 Fw F R' Dw' U' B' F2 Lw' D2 Dw Uw U Lw' U' F U Rw2 D Dw' Fw2 D2 U' B Fw F Lw Bw L U B2 Dw' Uw Lw' D2 Uw R' B' Uw' U' R' Dw2 L R' D2 Dw Uw U2 Fw' R2 Fw' Dw F' D2 Uw' B' Rw2 D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L 2F2 L 3R' 2R 2D2 3F2 L' 3U2 F' 3R 3U2 2U' 2F2 3R R' 2B' 3F U L2 2U 3R' 3U' 2L D' 2F2 U R 2D' 3U B2 3R2 F2 2U2 2L' D 2U R 3U2 F' 2R2 2B L' 3U' 3F L 2F2 2U B' 2F D2 2B F' D2 B' D 2D 2L2 3F F 2R2 R2 B 3R2 D' 3U R2 3F' U' F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *R 3U' 2L' 3R2 2R2 2B' 3L2 U' B' 2F2 U 3B R' B2 2F 2L 3F 2L U 3L' 3D' 3B' 2L D' 2D2 3D 3U' 3F 2F2 3L' 3U' 2U' 3B2 2R 3B 3L2 R' B2 3B 3D' R B 3F2 D2 2D' F2 2R2 R 3F' D2 U 3L' F R' 3F 2D' B2 D 3U R' 3B 2D2 R D2 3R F' L' 2F' 2R' B' 3U 2R2 2B2 2F' 2R2 U 2B' 2L 3R D' 3U' 2R2 R2 2F2 3R 3F' 2F 2D2 3U U' 3R2 B2 R 2U' 2L D 3U' L2 2L 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R L' B R2 F' B' R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 B2 R' F' R B2 R2 L Fw Uw'
*2. *D F2 L2 R U2 F D2 U B' L' U L' U' R' B2 R2 L F2 U' Rw Uw2
*3. *U' L' D2 U' B F2 L B2 F L' F' L B F U R' D2 F2 R L F2 Rw Uw2
*4. *L D B' L B' R2 B' R F U2 D B2 R' D2 F2 U2 L' R' D' Fw' Uw
*5. *F' R2 D B F L2 R U2 L2 F L' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 Rw Uw2
*6. *B' D2 R2 B2 R D2 B F2 D R' F' U' D F' L2 F' U' R2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*7. *L' F2 L2 B' R D R L' D B2 F2 L' B R2 F' U R U2 B2 D' Rw
*8. *D' B2 F' L2 R2 B U B2 D U L B' R' U2 R B' U' D' L' Fw' Uw
*9. *B L U B' U B U2 R' U D L2 D U B D L' B D2 U B' R Fw Uw
*10. *F' B D' F' U2 R' B' D' R' F2 R L2 U2 R D' R2 D L R B2 R' Fw' Uw2
*11. *F2 D' U' B' L' R U' R U' R2 L2 D' U' F B2 U B2 U F Rw2 Uw
*12. *R B2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D' B' D2 U' B R U R L F' R2 F Rw' Uw'
*13. *U2 F' R' L' F' D' L' D2 U R B F' U R L2 D2 R F B' Rw Uw'
*14. *U L F' U2 L U' D' F' U' F' B D F' B L' U' L' R' D' U2 F Rw2 Uw
*15. *R2 B' F2 D2 B L2 R2 F2 B D' U' F' U L B2 D2 U' B' F' Uw'
*16. *D L' D' L2 D U' L2 D L' F B' R F U' R2 D2 L2 U' R' B2 R' Fw' Uw'
*17. *U B2 R' F' D' L F' U L D' F D2 B F U L' U R2 D2 U2 F2 Rw Uw
*18. *U' F2 D' U' B R' B R D2 B U2 D' F2 L' B F' L2 F L2 Fw' Uw2
*19. *D2 U B2 D R2 D' F B' R' L2 U L U' R2 D' B L2 B2 F' U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*20. *B F2 U L2 U2 L' D B' L R' D2 R' B2 U' R L' F U' L2 U2 Fw Uw
*21. *F2 U D2 B' L U2 L' F D' B2 D' L2 U B' L2 R' B2 U' D' B Rw2 Uw
*22. *F R L D' F D F2 B D' U' L' U B F2 L D2 B D L2 Fw Uw
*23. *L' R' B F2 U L2 D2 F2 B' R2 B2 F2 R B' U2 L' R' B2 D2 U Rw2 Uw2
*24. *R2 L' D U' B2 R2 B' D R2 B R' F' D' B F U' D' R B Rw2 Uw'
*25. *B D R' U L F B L' F2 B U D R B U2 R' D2 B' D' F' Rw2 Uw'
*26. *D2 L' U F' L' F' R2 U' L' F' R2 B' D' R2 F' D2 F2 R' D' R Fw Uw'
*27. *R F2 R B' R2 F D' F' B' D' F L' U' R2 F R2 B2 U L' Fw' Uw
*28. *R D' R L' B' D2 F2 L U' L' F2 D R U L U2 F2 L' R Fw Uw
*29. *L' B2 U' R2 B2 D' B D2 F L R' F2 R B2 F L D L U2 Fw Uw2
*30. *R B2 F2 R2 F B2 L' F' R2 U' F L2 F2 U L' R' D' R' B U2
*31. *L2 B U2 B' R F R2 L' F' D2 B2 D U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R Fw Uw
*32. *U2 L F' L B F L' U' B L U' B D2 F2 U2 L D2 R' U' F B2 Rw2 Uw
*33. *R' L F' L U2 R D' B D F D2 R' U' F B R F' R2 U' R D2 Rw2 Uw2
*34. *U' B2 F U' R2 F L2 D2 L' D' L2 F' B' R U' D2 L' F' R' Fw Uw2
*35. *L2 U F U2 R D2 L2 R' D2 F U F' B R' D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*36. *F2 B2 D2 F' L U' F R' B R B2 U D2 F R' L' U2 B U' B Rw' Uw
*37. *B' U L2 F' B' R' F U' L U' F R D' L B R' B R' L' F2 B' Rw Uw'
*38. *D U' B2 L R2 F' D F U2 D2 F2 B L' D' R2 B' L2 F' B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*39. *D R2 B2 R2 L B' L2 U' L R2 U' B' R F' U F R L D2 L' Fw' Uw'
*40. *F R U L R B' F L2 U2 R' D F L2 R' B2 F L' F2 B' Rw' Uw'
*41. *B2 D U F2 R2 F2 L2 D R' F U2 F' D' L F2 R' F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw
*42. *F2 R' D' U' B R' F2 U' F2 D R' U' B2 R F2 L R' U2 L2 U2 F' Rw Uw
*43. *F U L D2 F' B' L2 B F' U2 L2 B2 F' R' D' L2 B' U2 D' R' Fw Uw2
*44. *U' R F2 R2 L' D' R' D2 F R D' F' B R' U' D2 B2 D R' D
*45. *F R2 B L U F' L' B F' R' L2 B' D U' L2 F L' F' B U2 Fw' Uw2
*46. *U' F' D R2 F B L' D' F' D F B' D L2 B' L2 F' D2 U F2 B Rw2 Uw
*47. *L R' U L' F' D' R' U2 B' R2 L' U2 D R' F' B' D L U R Fw' Uw'
*48. *B F D2 B' D U' L R D2 U2 L F2 R' D L' B' U' R' B R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*49. *L F2 R2 F' L' F R' B U2 R' B2 L B R2 U2 L' F B' D2 Rw' Uw'
*50. *D2 B' L U D B2 L2 R2 F D R' U L' B L R2 D' F R L' U2 Fw' Uw'
*51. *B2 L2 D B U2 F B U2 R' D' U' B' D' L' B2 R' B2 D L' U2 Fw Uw
*52. *D' U2 L R U' R2 D2 L' U' D R2 B' F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 Fw Uw
*53. *U2 D F D F' U L' B2 L B' D' U2 B2 D' U R F R L2 Fw' Uw
*54. *R' D' L R2 U2 D' L2 D B R' U F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 F' B' L' Fw' Uw'
*55. *B2 L' D2 R L F2 L' D F2 D R F2 B2 U F2 L' F2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*56. *R F R2 L' B' R' B F D L U' D L2 U R2 U' R B2 D2 B2 R Fw Uw'
*57. *L2 B' R L2 U2 F L' B D2 L R' B2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 D R F' Rw2 Uw
*58. *R2 F D B' D U L' R' D B U B' D' U L2 F2 B L2 U D' Rw2 Uw
*59. *U B D2 B D F U D L F2 D2 L2 F' U2 D' B2 D' F' L D F Rw2 Uw2
*60. *F2 R L B' D' U' B U' R' D' R B D U2 F2 D U R' B2 D R Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 R D2 R' D' B' L' D U' B R' U R' U'
*2. *B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B R' D2 B' D2 L' F D F2 D2
*3. *R D2 R' B' U L' U2 R2 F' R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 R' F2 L2
*4. *D B2 D R2 U L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 U L F2 U R2
*5. *U2 B' U2 F' R2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' B' R2 D B F' R B' F' L

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L' F' B U' F' B U D2 R' B L2 B' R2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 D2 B2
*2. *F2 U F2 U' F2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 R' B2 R' U' R D B' D F2 R2
*3. *R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 B' U2 B F' R D2 L' U' R2 B' D F R' U'
*4. *F' L2 B R2 D2 B D2 R2 F L2 F' R F2 L U R' U B2 U' B2 F'
*5. *B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 D L B' D2 F2 L' D' F2 U L R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L' U F' U' D B' L' D2 F' B' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 D'
*2. *F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' L U R2 B R2 F L' B' R2
*3. *D2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 B2 F D B' L B2 U R' F2 U' L'
*4. *D2 L2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' R' D U' F' R2 U2 R' U'
*5. *F2 D F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 U B L' F D U' F2 D2 L U' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L' B2 L B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 F D' B' L2 R D2 B' R2 U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F U' F2 R2 U R F2 U2 R2
*3. *U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R' D B2 R' U B2 R' U
*4. *Fw2 Uw L Rw' F2 L D2 Uw2 R2 Uw' B Fw L2 Fw2 R B F' Uw' R B' F Uw' B2 U' B' Fw Uw' U2 Fw2 L F2 U' F U2 B L2 B2 F2 U R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R2 F' R2 F' U' R2 F' R
*3. *D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B' D2 B2 U' F' L D' U F' U2 L'
*4. *B2 U B' F2 D' Uw L' Rw2 R2 D2 L2 F Uw' Rw2 R' Fw2 D' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B U2 Fw2 F' Uw' U2 R' Uw' F U2 L2 R' D F Uw2 U' Rw2 B' Rw' Fw
*5. *Bw' U B2 Uw Fw2 U' Fw2 U B2 U Lw2 F' Dw L B L Rw' B Bw L2 F' Rw B' Bw F' D2 Dw2 B2 D U' Lw' Bw Lw2 Bw' Rw Fw U L' Lw' R2 B' F' D R' B2 L' D2 B D2 L' Rw B Bw2 Rw' U' R2 B2 Dw2 U' Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F R2 F R F' U2 F' U
*3. *D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 U2 B2 F L R' U R2 U B2 U' L U'
*4. *R' B' Fw Uw L' Fw2 R' F' Uw2 F U F U' B2 L Fw F' Rw B' Rw2 R' D2 F2 Rw' F' U2 B F R Fw' L Rw' B2 Rw D2 Fw' F' R2 D L'
*5. *Dw Uw' Bw2 Lw R2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Bw2 Uw2 B' Rw' U' B2 Uw2 U L2 Lw2 Fw F Dw L' Lw Rw' Dw' U2 L2 Lw Bw Rw2 R' Bw Fw2 D2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' U' F2 Rw Fw' F L2 B' Bw' L Uw B Bw' Fw2 Dw' F' Rw2 B' Uw' B' Bw2 F2 U'
*6. *3U2 2U2 B' 2D' 3U 2L D' 3U2 3R' 2R 2D2 2B 3F2 2F F 2D' 3U2 2U' 2R2 F2 3U' F2 2D B' D2 2F2 U2 2L F2 D 3U U 2L2 3R R' 2B' R' 2U 2B' F R 2D2 2U' 3F2 2R' U2 3R2 2D U' B2 2U2 3F' 2R2 3U 3F2 L' D2 2D' B 3R 2D' 2L2 2F' 3U 2R D2 3U 2L 2R R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F2 U2 R' U F' U' R2 U' R2
*3. *U2 L' F2 D2 L F2 D2 L F2 L R U L B2 D2 F' L' B' F2 L2
*4. *B2 U B R' Uw Rw D2 Uw R2 Fw L D' R D2 Fw D U' B Fw' L D U' R' U L2 Fw2 D2 L' U R F L' Rw' B2 R' D2 Fw2 D L2 B2
*5. *Rw2 F' L' R' Fw L' Lw U' Rw2 B' Fw2 D B2 L' Rw R' Fw' L' Lw2 R2 Bw' Dw2 F' L Rw2 D' Fw' R' U2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw Dw2 U2 Fw D Fw Dw' Uw L2 R Fw' Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw' R2 Bw' U Fw2 Dw F2 Rw2 F2 U2 B2 Bw2 U' Rw
*6. *B2 F2 R 2D F2 2D' B 2B' 2F' 2R' 2U2 R2 D 2B' F2 R' B2 2U' U 3R 3U' F2 2L2 2R 3U' 3R F D' U' 2R' 2B2 R' 2D2 L' 2B 3F' D2 2L2 3R 2R2 D' R2 3U2 B' D2 L' 3R 2B' D2 2U2 F2 R' U L' 2F 2U2 2R' B L F' 2R F' L' 3R 2R 2U' 2R R 2F' L'
*7. *3F L 2R' B2 2B' 2F' 2R2 D2 3U2 B2 2R' 2D2 2B 3B 3L 2R' D 2D' 2L 3L2 D2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U 3L U B' 3R' U B' 3D2 3B' 2L' 3L' 2R B2 2L2 2D U 3R2 3U L 2D2 B2 3R2 B2 L' R2 F2 2L2 3B' F2 L' D 2D 3U R2 3F D L2 D' 2D 3D2 2U U2 3F U L2 R2 2F' L R' 3D 3B' D' 3U' U R2 3F2 U 2L' 3R 2F' 2L' 3F2 D2 3U' F' 2L2 D2 3F' 2L 3L F U2 2L' 3R2 2R 3D2

*Clock
1. *UR6+ DR3+ DL1- UL1- U4+ R1+ D1+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U2- R5- D6+ L3- ALL1- DR DL
*2. *UR2- DR5+ DL2- UL0+ U5+ R4+ D4- L5+ ALL1- y2 U5- R3- D0+ L4- ALL3- DL UL
*3. *UR4+ DR4- DL1+ UL5- U1- R2- D5- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R4- D2- L6+ ALL2- DR UL
*4. *UR2+ DR3- DL6+ UL3- U2+ R0+ D6+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U4+ R4+ D5+ L0+ ALL5+ DL
*5. *UR6+ DR4- DL0+ UL5- U5- R0+ D1- L6+ ALL4- y2 U1- R5+ D5- L3- ALL5+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L U R' U' B' U R' B' u'
*2. *L' R' U' R B' L B' L b u'
*3. *L U B' L B' L U L' U l r' b u'
*4. *L B R' U' B U L' B' L r' b' u'
*5. *U' L B' U' R B L' R' r

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -1) /
*3. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, -1) /
*4. *(4, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *R' L B' U' R L' R' L U' B' U'
*2. *L U' L B R' L B' U' R' B' U'
*3. *R B U R' U' L' B L' U' B' U'
*4. *U R U R L' U R' U R' B' U'
*5. *U L' B R' U' R' B U L' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' F' U2 R U2 R2
*3. *R' L2 D' B2 U' B L F' U2 B2 R2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U D
*4. *F' D' U2 L2 R' Uw' U L2 U' B2 U' Rw R' B U2 Rw' R D2 Uw U' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' D L' Uw2 L Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' U' Fw L2 F2 Rw2 D' U F
*5. *L Rw2 R2 Bw Rw2 R' Uw L' F' D2 B' U2 Lw' D' L2 R Fw Rw2 U R2 U' Bw L Lw D F' Rw2 Fw D2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 Fw F Lw B2 F' Lw D Dw' Uw2 Fw R2 U Lw2 D' Fw2 F' U Rw B Fw2 F2 D' L F D Dw' U2 B2
*OH. *F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U' B' R U2 B' F' D2 F2 D F
*Clock. *UR0+ DR2- DL4+ UL5- U3- R0+ D4+ L4- ALL1- y2 U1+ R1+ D5+ L1- ALL2- UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R L' U' L R' B L' U' l r' u
*Skewb. *R U' L R B' L R B U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 2) / (0, -3)


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 29, 2018)

3BLD: 22.96, DNF, 15.68 = 15.68


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 29, 2018)

^ That's like 2 seconds faster than WR! If only you went to a comp and did well.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 29, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> ^ That's like 2 seconds faster than WR! If only you went to a comp and did well.


at western champs


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 29, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Jon Persson (May 29, 2018)

3x3: (25.314), 21.141, 22.226, (17.275), 20.893 = 21.420


----------



## Reprobate (May 29, 2018)

2x2 - 10.32, 8.92, (6.85), 8.85, 25.10 = 9.36
3x3 - (DNF), (23.84), 26.21, 31.15, 24.20 = 27.19
4x4 - 1:14.64, 1:20.78, 1:26.95, (1:34.50), (1:10.92) = 1:20.79
5x5 - 2:28.23, 2:25.65, (2:42.79), 2:32.88, (2:11.78) = 2:28.92
6x6 - (4:37.40), 4:16.21, 4:07.06, 4:17.64, 4:26.62 = 4:20.16
7x7 - (DNF), (5:39.85), 6:02.87, 6:08.25, 6:12.81 = 6:07.98


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 29, 2018)

FMC- 47



Spoiler



R' U' F L' B2 L B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 F D' B' L2 R D2 B' R2 U2 R' U' F

F2 B2 R' U' - White front EO 4/4
D2 L2 F' U2 R B' - 2X2X2 6/10
F L' F2 L2 D F' D F D' F'- F2L-1 10/20
D' L' D L D B D' B' D2 B D2 B - 12/32 Leaving a T Perm. I played will OLL some and was able to VLS it. Not going to be a good movecount. And I lost EO somehow.... But that's okay. Optimal T perm would leave a 43. But mine will leave a 47... Now I'm going to learn optimal T perm. So I learned something...

R D R' D' R' B R2 D' R' D' R D R' B' D - 15/47


----------



## Lumej (Jun 1, 2018)

3x3oh: 52.75, (1:04.21), (44.27), 49.70, 55.89 = 52.78
2x2: (8.38), 19.23, (DNF), 12.06, 9.49 = 13.59
4x4: 2:05.75, (2:15.60), 1:57.95, (1:55.70), 1:57.01 = 2:00.24
3x3: (DNF), 25.86, 24.96, 25.90, (21.92) = 25.57


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 1, 2018)

2x2: 5.30, 5.86, DNF(5.00), 6.13, 8.90
3x3: 14.36, 13.51, 14.64, 10.34, 13.20
4x4: 43.24, 44.54, 47.24, 52.83, 50.50
5x5: 1:29.18, 1:39.51, 1:43.93, 1:38.85, 1:33.07
2BLD: 49.22, 28.68, DNF(40.52)
3BLD: DNF(1:31.32), 1:33.48, 1:13.33
MBLD: 1/2(6:01.74) 3-cycle of edges, 4 twisted corners
OH: 21.04, 20.20, 18.51, 21.23, 25.93
MTS: 2:23.27, 1:56.20, 2:15.03, DNF(1:02.63), 1:49.14
2-4: 1:13.47
2-5: 2:49.35


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 1, 2018)

3x3:
21.50
30.94
26.78
23.47
22.57

OH:
53.82
53.57
33.45
59.08
48.62

Square-1:
12.99
15.30
17.27
16.70
17.22

Megaminx:
2:35.74
2:37.02
3:15.19
2:36.39
2:39.82


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jun 2, 2018)

2x2- (11.86), 10.45, 8.93, (8.58), 10.09 = 9.82

3x3- 23.64, 21.01, 23.85, (24.05), (15.55) = 22.83

4x4- 1:43.14, 1:26.52, (1:23.52), (1:47.32), 1:40.01 = 1:36.55

5x5- (5:12.43), 4:45,07, 4:27.95, 4:58.13, (4:11.46) = 4:43.71

3x3x3 One Handed- 1:03.81, 1:12.75, 1:08.20, (1:12.85), (56.20) = 1:08.25

2+3+4 Relay- 2:49.87

2+3+4+5 Relay- 7:36.67

MegaMinx- (4:26.28), (5:24.25), 5:11.47, 4:56.37, 4:29.71 = 4:52.52


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 4, 2018)

3BLD: 23.78, 25.31, 19.40 = 22.83 mean, meh, I am rusty rn


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2018)

Hmmm, I cannot give you the correct results right now.
The changes in the comp site have corrupted my downloads of the results so what
you see here is just a (major) part of the results. 
EDIT: some more but not all yet... Mike is working hard to fix the bug

Working on it of course...

EDIT2: Thanks Mike!
Here then are the full results for week 22: congrats to Sean Hartman, thecubingwizard and Shadowjockey

*2x2x2*(129)

 1.53 Khairur Rachim
 1.78 leomannen
 1.80 MattheoDW
 1.93 asacuber
 2.04 oskarinn
 2.05 ExultantCarn
 2.09 TommyC
 2.11 applezfall
 2.15 TheDubDubJr
 2.47 lejitcuber
 2.59 thecubingwizard
 2.59 cubeshepherd
 2.68 Sean Hartman
 2.69 Ethan Horspool
 2.76 jaysammey777
 2.85 NoProblemCubing
 2.87 NathanaelCubes
 3.04 OriginalUsername
 3.08 Marcus Siu
 3.09 TheodorNordstrand
 3.10 G2013
 3.11 tdm
 3.13 Lachlan Stephens
 3.14 [email protected]
 3.14 Competition Cuber
 3.16 CubicOreo
 3.26 2017LAMB06
 3.27 Jscuber
 3.34 mihnea3000
 3.35 SloMoCubing
 3.36 whatshisbucket
 3.43 JMHCubed
 3.44 TSTwist
 3.46 sqAree
 3.49 speedcuber71
 3.51 AidanNoogie
 3.56 jancsi02
 3.57 YaaniMani
 3.66 Shadowjockey
 3.70 leudcfa
 3.82 cubingchemist
 3.90 [email protected]
 3.90 Sixstringcal
 3.91 Elysian_Hunter
 4.01 BradenTheMagician
 4.02 MartinN13
 4.02 Katiedavies3103
 4.03 RobinCube
 4.10 DGCubes
 4.12 The Blockhead
 4.14 Kit Clement
 4.16 Ianwubby
 4.16 Leo Annett
 4.22 ichcubegern
 4.34 ARandomCuber
 4.37 Kris Gonnella
 4.38 MCuber
 4.43 MattP98
 4.49 Jami Viljanen
 4.50 hotufos
 4.52 tolgakantarci
 4.52 Parker Z
 4.53 buzzteam4
 4.57 [email protected]
 4.63 Aerospry
 4.68 typeman5
 4.68 EdubCubez
 4.70 Moreno van Rooijen
 4.71 ican97
 4.77 sigalig
 4.85 weatherman223
 4.90 PixelWizard
 4.90 Rubiksdude4144
 5.00 obelisk477
 5.02 abunickabhi
 5.14 TipsterTrickster
 5.16 PotatoesAreUs
 5.18 miasponseller
 5.26 swankfukinc
 5.33 yghklvn
 5.36 topppits
 5.37 Cuberstache
 5.49 epride17
 5.55 Bogdan
 5.59 AdamRubiksCubed
 5.63 Lykos
 5.67 CornerCutter
 5.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.78 Ali161102
 5.87 ComputerGuy365
 5.87 SpartanSailor
 5.88 scylla
 5.90 Glomnipotent
 5.99 tigermaxi
 6.07 Kymapo
 6.21 Bubbagrub
 6.26 Lewis
 6.32 Mike Hughey
 6.34 OJ Cubing
 6.55 Super382946
 6.62 Dhruva Shaw
 6.64 dhafin
 6.69 kumato
 6.78 vorherrscher
 6.93 dschieses
 6.96 joshsailscga
 7.52 theos
 7.58 thunderbell cuber
 7.66 redoxxy
 7.85 Cuber/Drummer
 8.20 RifleCat
 8.37 CyanSparkleMan2
 8.72 Ecuasamurai
 8.73 WillyTheWizard
 8.78 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.36 Reprobate
 9.62 TigaJun
 9.82 Petri Krzywacki
 10.04 One Wheel
 10.31 GTregay
 11.94 can
 12.54 Theo Leinad
 12.66 Jacck
 12.69 V.Kochergin
 13.34 dnguyen2204
 13.59 Lumej
 17.26 Gx Cuber
 DNF Xauxage
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(152)

 7.16 lejitcuber
 7.93 Khairur Rachim
 8.36 Ethan Horspool
 8.93 Sean Hartman
 9.11 TommyC
 9.31 OriginalUsername
 9.37 speedcuber71
 9.47 MattheoDW
 9.57 thecubingwizard
 9.73 ExultantCarn
 9.93 PixelWizard
 9.97 jancsi02
 10.01 applezfall
 10.20 cubeshepherd
 10.24 TheDubDubJr
 10.27 ichcubegern
 10.31 AidanNoogie
 10.35 jaysammey777
 10.74 mihnea3000
 10.79 Mackenzie Dy
 10.90 Competition Cuber
 10.95 tdm
 11.03 Marcus Siu
 11.07 Katiedavies3103
 11.11 [email protected]
 11.14 Cuberstache
 11.27 Jscuber
 11.28 typeman5
 11.29 DGCubes
 11.32 asacuber
 11.47 Leo Annett
 11.54 G2013
 11.56 abunickabhi
 11.62 SloMoCubing
 11.65 Keroma12
 11.70 BradenTheMagician
 11.79 sqAree
 11.81 2017LAMB06
 11.86 miasponseller
 11.89 E-Cuber
 11.93 yghklvn
 11.96 [email protected]
 12.04 GenTheThief
 12.10 Shadowjockey
 12.32 cuber3141592
 12.44 [email protected]
 12.47 Glomnipotent
 12.48 Kymapo
 12.51 ARandomCuber
 12.88 Elysian_Hunter
 12.97 CubicOreo
 13.03 MCuber
 13.08 leomannen
 13.10 Ianwubby
 13.22 OJ Cubing
 13.22 Parker Z
 13.27 NoProblemCubing
 13.44 Kit Clement
 13.46 obelisk477
 13.57 tigermaxi
 13.57 MattP98
 13.60 CornerCutter
 13.66 ican97
 13.69 joshsailscga
 13.71 sigalig
 13.74 cubingchemist
 13.86 Josh5271
 13.93 tolgakantarci
 13.95 dhafin
 14.07 Sixstringcal
 14.20 TheodorNordstrand
 14.23 Lachlan Stephens
 14.33 xyzzy
 14.50 RobinCube
 14.50 TipsterTrickster
 14.58 weatherman223
 14.82 Rubiksdude4144
 14.91 mohitlulla___
 14.93 Aerospry
 14.97 NathanaelCubes
 14.99 Emir Yusuf
 15.26 buzzteam4
 15.36 oskarinn
 15.38 topppits
 15.73 ComputerGuy365
 15.76 leudcfa
 15.77 PotatoesAreUs
 15.78 mrjames113083
 16.04 kji269
 16.16 RifleCat
 16.46 muchacho
 16.57 Jami Viljanen
 16.57 MartinN13
 16.79 BJTheUnknown
 16.83 Bogdan
 17.20 JMHCubed
 17.30 bugybunny
 17.37 swankfukinc
 17.44 speedcube.insta
 17.45 elimescube
 17.61 The Blockhead
 17.96 Lykos
 18.02 whatshisbucket
 18.08 AdamRubiksCubed
 18.16 vorherrscher
 18.41 YaaniMani
 18.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.49 scylla
 19.50 EdubCubez
 19.74 Bubbagrub
 20.33 Kris Gonnella
 20.43 Ali161102
 20.72 InlandEmpireCuber
 21.00 audiophile121
 21.27 Moreno van Rooijen
 21.42 Jon Persson
 21.46 kumato
 21.58 hotufos
 21.90 SpartanSailor
 22.26 Mike Hughey
 22.59 Jaydon145
 22.83 Petri Krzywacki
 23.09 Dhruva Shaw
 23.67 theos
 23.83 redoxxy
 23.93 Cuber/Drummer
 23.93 TigaJun
 23.95 thunderbell cuber
 24.23 GTregay
 24.27 Thom S.
 24.29 Super382946
 24.79 Ecuasamurai
 25.16 Xauxage
 25.35 Lewis
 25.46 dnguyen2204
 25.53 Theo Leinad
 25.57 Lumej
 26.79 V.Kochergin
 27.19 Reprobate
 27.92 One Wheel
 28.09 bhavesh chouhan
 29.19 dschieses
 29.21 RyuKagamine
 31.01 CyanSparkleMan2
 31.18 SpcyQbr
 32.08 can
 33.49 Aaron C
 33.75 MatsBergsten
 36.44 Jacck
 42.84 Gx Cuber
 46.83 Koustubh2006
 1:02.02 PnknHead
*4x4x4*(104)

 30.52 Ethan Horspool
 31.65 lejitcuber
 32.35 Khairur Rachim
 34.14 thecubingwizard
 35.59 Sean Hartman
 36.32 jancsi02
 37.56 ichcubegern
 39.51 OriginalUsername
 39.53 G2013
 39.85 TommyC
 41.24 Shadowjockey
 41.89 speedcuber71
 43.31 Competition Cuber
 43.66 [email protected]
 44.55 cubeshepherd
 44.67 tdm
 45.84 CubicOreo
 46.15 MCuber
 46.45 AidanNoogie
 46.45 Cuberstache
 46.96 TSTwist
 47.33 Keenan Johnson
 47.43 joshsailscga
 47.80 DGCubes
 48.45 SloMoCubing
 48.54 Marcus Siu
 49.17 ican97
 50.06 Jscuber
 50.41 [email protected]
 50.42 sqAree
 50.42 abunickabhi
 50.78 BradenTheMagician
 51.10 Ianwubby
 52.09 Leo Annett
 52.43 xyzzy
 52.65 2017LAMB06
 53.38 obelisk477
 54.14 ComputerGuy365
 55.39 sigalig
 55.73 ARandomCuber
 56.28 Kymapo
 56.94 CornerCutter
 56.97 Sixstringcal
 56.99 Glomnipotent
 57.25 Kit Clement
 57.26 Rubiksdude4144
 57.79 The Blockhead
 58.21 leudcfa
 58.25 tolgakantarci
 58.38 Katiedavies3103
 58.85 buzzteam4
 58.95 Elysian_Hunter
 1:00.06 OJ Cubing
 1:00.41 MattP98
 1:01.14 typeman5
 1:01.90 PotatoesAreUs
 1:01.99 swankfukinc
 1:02.32 Parker Z
 1:02.57 Jami Viljanen
 1:06.59 TipsterTrickster
 1:06.76 epride17
 1:06.82 TheodorNordstrand
 1:06.86 topppits
 1:07.18 kji269
 1:07.68 elimescube
 1:10.02 RobinCube
 1:11.82 weatherman223
 1:12.71 Aerospry
 1:14.36 tigermaxi
 1:16.93 Bogdan
 1:16.97 NathanaelCubes
 1:18.65 yghklvn
 1:19.27 RifleCat
 1:20.14 audiophile121
 1:20.79 Reprobate
 1:22.10 Mike Hughey
 1:23.39 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:24.70 SpartanSailor
 1:25.09 kumato
 1:26.12 Lykos
 1:28.69 Bubbagrub
 1:28.87 One Wheel
 1:32.47 hotufos
 1:34.45 dnguyen2204
 1:36.56 Petri Krzywacki
 1:41.37 JMHCubed
 1:43.19 Lewis
 1:43.37 theos
 1:44.36 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:50.38 GTregay
 1:52.11 vorherrscher
 1:57.76 scylla
 2:00.24 Lumej
 2:00.78 MatsBergsten
 2:02.12 AdamRubiksCubed
 2:02.65 Jacck
 2:03.81 Super382946
 2:08.52 YaaniMani
 2:10.97 can
 2:13.49 Ecuasamurai
 2:24.57 Theo Leinad
 2:34.93 Kris Gonnella
 2:52.23 dschieses
 2:59.91 WillyTheWizard
*5x5x5*(71)

 56.32 lejitcuber
 1:03.40 Sean Hartman
 1:07.21 Khairur Rachim
 1:08.41 thecubingwizard
 1:12.70 ichcubegern
 1:17.35 Shadowjockey
 1:18.92 Competition Cuber
 1:24.19 G2013
 1:25.81 OriginalUsername
 1:26.26 jancsi02
 1:27.04 AidanNoogie
 1:28.28 sigalig
 1:28.98 DGCubes
 1:30.16 Marcus Siu
 1:32.29 Leo Annett
 1:32.50 Ianwubby
 1:32.94 [email protected]
 1:35.02 abunickabhi
 1:35.42 Jscuber
 1:36.45 CubicOreo
 1:36.67 Cuberstache
 1:37.14 joshsailscga
 1:38.00 [email protected]
 1:39.52 PotatoesAreUs
 1:39.98 cuber3141592
 1:40.39 Keenan Johnson
 1:40.77 MCuber
 1:42.98 Kit Clement
 1:43.55 Katiedavies3103
 1:43.94 OJ Cubing
 1:45.92 tdm
 1:47.80 The Blockhead
 1:47.88 TipsterTrickster
 1:48.27 T1_M0
 1:48.45 Glomnipotent
 1:48.62 obelisk477
 1:50.47 SloMoCubing
 1:51.95 Parker Z
 1:55.10 ARandomCuber
 1:55.26 elimescube
 2:00.06 buzzteam4
 2:00.17 ican97
 2:05.11 MattP98
 2:07.78 cubeshepherd
 2:08.24 Bogdan
 2:11.73 swankfukinc
 2:13.11 Aerospry
 2:14.57 miasponseller
 2:17.67 CornerCutter
 2:27.79 TheodorNordstrand
 2:28.87 Rubiksdude4144
 2:28.92 Reprobate
 2:30.65 Lewis
 2:34.66 Jami Viljanen
 2:35.98 topppits
 2:37.06 NathanaelCubes
 2:42.66 One Wheel
 2:43.12 theos
 2:52.96 Jacck
 2:55.66 Ali161102
 2:56.81 GTregay
 3:07.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:10.67 yghklvn
 3:14.39 EdubCubez
 3:29.33 Mike Hughey
 3:37.93 SpartanSailor
 3:46.48 MatsBergsten
 3:47.49 Super382946
 4:04.32 tigermaxi
 4:43.69 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF Sixstringcal
*6x6x6*(35)

 2:05.76 Sean Hartman
 2:15.34 thecubingwizard
 2:17.43 Shadowjockey
 2:24.66 PixelWizard
 2:46.16 AidanNoogie
 2:49.06 OriginalUsername
 2:50.90 Ianwubby
 2:58.72 abunickabhi
 3:02.99 [email protected]
 3:05.02 Cuberstache
 3:06.11 sigalig
 3:10.53 Parker Z
 3:13.99 Marcus Siu
 3:20.65 xyzzy
 3:23.50 Jscuber
 3:24.02 cuber3141592
 3:26.10 [email protected]
 3:31.72 TipsterTrickster
 3:35.67 Kit Clement
 3:41.81 cubeshepherd
 4:01.99 Glomnipotent
 4:05.58 elimescube
 4:18.24 swankfukinc
 4:20.16 Reprobate
 4:55.24 Lykos
 5:05.37 Jacck
 5:18.32 RyuKagamine
 5:19.06 Aerospry
 5:26.99 Mike Hughey
 5:40.59 GTregay
 6:00.97 yghklvn
 6:05.44 Jami Viljanen
 7:04.54 MatsBergsten
 7:17.96 topppits
 9:29.77 SpartanSailor
*7x7x7*(19)

 3:05.37 Sean Hartman
 3:26.13 thecubingwizard
 3:27.75 Shadowjockey
 3:59.68 AidanNoogie
 4:39.54 OriginalUsername
 5:52.01 Glomnipotent
 6:03.91 cubeshepherd
 6:07.98 Reprobate
 6:53.65 swankfukinc
 7:08.63 One Wheel
 7:47.56 Aerospry
 8:03.11 GTregay
 8:04.05 Mike Hughey
 8:34.75 yghklvn
11:06.28 topppits
 DNF Parker Z
 DNF RobinCube
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(99)

 12.23 tdm
 13.70 Khairur Rachim
 14.33 lejitcuber
 15.02 Sean Hartman
 15.06 typeman5
 15.22 CubicOreo
 15.48 tolgakantarci
 15.49 ichcubegern
 16.24 TommyC
 16.55 PixelWizard
 16.93 GenTheThief
 17.70 jancsi02
 18.05 mihnea3000
 18.43 Cuberstache
 18.51 2017LAMB06
 18.54 thecubingwizard
 18.87 SloMoCubing
 18.98 OriginalUsername
 19.08 Leo Annett
 19.16 leomannen
 19.40 Jscuber
 19.47 DGCubes
 20.31 cubeshepherd
 20.70 applezfall
 20.72 AidanNoogie
 20.82 joshsailscga
 20.92 ExultantCarn
 21.05 TSTwist
 21.81 BradenTheMagician
 22.53 Kit Clement
 22.57 abunickabhi
 22.62 Sixstringcal
 22.95 Ianwubby
 23.11 ARandomCuber
 23.82 Shadowjockey
 23.82 Marcus Siu
 24.70 [email protected]
 24.88 sigalig
 25.32 xyzzy
 25.57 Glomnipotent
 25.79 muchacho
 26.29 MattP98
 26.36 NathanaelCubes
 26.42 yghklvn
 26.43 Katiedavies3103
 26.48 MCuber
 26.94 NoProblemCubing
 27.31 Lykos
 28.00 ican97
 28.21 G2013
 28.25 OJ Cubing
 28.82 speedcube.insta
 29.02 cuber3141592
 30.22 [email protected]
 30.89 Aerospry
 31.00 obelisk477
 31.58 MartinN13
 31.61 CornerCutter
 31.62 buzzteam4
 32.06 tigermaxi
 32.12 mrjames113083
 33.10 Parker Z
 33.13 Lachlan Stephens
 33.14 Moreno van Rooijen
 33.14 hotufos
 33.23 dhafin
 33.42 Bogdan
 33.54 weatherman223
 34.22 bugybunny
 34.50 TheodorNordstrand
 35.45 YaaniMani
 35.95 Jami Viljanen
 37.57 Emir Yusuf
 38.66 swankfukinc
 41.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 42.74 cubingchemist
 44.83 Deri Nata Wijaya
 45.39 Mike Hughey
 45.96 vorherrscher
 46.28 Bubbagrub
 46.81 redoxxy
 47.77 RyuKagamine
 47.88 One Wheel
 48.43 thunderbell cuber
 52.00 Thom S.
 52.37 Xauxage
 52.78 Lumej
 59.72 EdubCubez
 1:02.09 Kris Gonnella
 1:05.91 Jacck
 1:06.90 scylla
 1:08.25 Petri Krzywacki
 1:11.70 SpartanSailor
 1:17.80 WillyTheWizard
 1:19.65 TigaJun
 1:27.09 whatshisbucket
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF Gx Cuber
 DNF V.Kochergin
*3x3 with feet*(17)

 35.40 TommyC
 1:01.71 BradenTheMagician
 1:02.00 Bubbagrub
 1:07.35 SloMoCubing
 1:17.29 Sean Hartman
 1:21.99 lejitcuber
 1:32.55 OriginalUsername
 1:46.14 ichcubegern
 1:47.46 Leo Annett
 1:48.42 One Wheel
 1:53.89 cubeshepherd
 1:59.26 Mike Hughey
 2:22.67 MattP98
 2:41.60 ARandomCuber
 3:28.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 7:05.69 MCuber
 DNF JMHCubed
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(58)

 4.48 Khairur Rachim
 4.71 Sean Hartman
 5.48 leomannen
 6.26 TommyC
 6.41 applezfall
 7.02 asacuber
 7.16 TheDubDubJr
 8.02 jaysammey777
 8.12 lejitcuber
 8.43 thecubingwizard
 10.48 ExultantCarn
 11.57 sigalig
 12.65 cubeshepherd
 13.11 G2013
 14.11 YaaniMani
 16.75 abunickabhi
 17.01 dhafin
 18.00 OJ Cubing
 18.44 Xauxage
 19.46 MatsBergsten
 19.93 Cuberstache
 24.10 Mike Hughey
 24.86 Kit Clement
 25.19 OriginalUsername
 28.68 joshsailscga
 29.73 Glomnipotent
 29.89 Keenan Johnson
 32.20 2017LAMB06
 32.48 trippptrs
 34.84 Shadowjockey
 35.55 SloMoCubing
 36.78 tigermaxi
 38.10 MattP98
 38.67 Deri Nata Wijaya
 39.00 whatshisbucket
 42.11 TipsterTrickster
 45.98 MCuber
 46.23 scylla
 46.29 Bubbagrub
 48.48 buzzteam4
 48.57 InlandEmpireCuber
 57.64 SpartanSailor
 57.69 dnguyen2204
 57.83 Rubiksdude4144
 59.38 PotatoesAreUs
 1:00.13 Jami Viljanen
 1:02.42 Bogdan
 1:03.88 Jacck
 1:04.92 topppits
 1:10.81 NoProblemCubing
 1:15.24 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:20.44 CornerCutter
 1:41.14 theos
 1:50.79 ichcubegern
 2:03.73 Ali161102
 3:04.96 yghklvn
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(47)

 15.68 Daniel Lin
 19.40 Gregory Alekseev
 22.16 G2013
 24.01 sigalig
 30.36 ican97
 32.83 abunickabhi
 34.09 pinser
 37.23 dhafin
 38.04 denthebro
 51.77 Kit Clement
 59.51 Sean Hartman
 59.60 Khairur Rachim
 1:02.41 OJ Cubing
 1:05.60 Keenan Johnson
 1:09.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:11.40 Shadowjockey
 1:13.33 joshsailscga
 1:14.18 TommyC
 1:31.87 thecubingwizard
 1:32.58 Mike Hughey
 1:34.00 MattP98
 1:40.16 ichcubegern
 1:50.72 cubeshepherd
 2:00.43 scylla
 2:06.29 2017LAMB06
 2:15.41 elimescube
 2:20.20 ComputerGuy365
 2:29.10 Jacck
 2:50.29 Glomnipotent
 3:40.94 SpartanSailor
 4:15.27 buzzteam4
 4:42.96 mrjames113083
 4:58.15 topppits
 5:02.86 hotufos
 5:24.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 6:19.53 tigermaxi
 8:45.44 Aerospry
 DNF Cuberstache
 DNF dschieses
 DNF Lykos
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF theos
 DNF weatherman223
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(20)

 2:08.46 sigalig
 2:41.62 abunickabhi
 5:09.47 Khairur Rachim
 6:11.43 MatsBergsten
 6:44.23 Mike Hughey
 7:46.78 denthebro
 8:23.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
11:53.52 ComputerGuy365
11:53.95 Jacck
 DNF dhafin
 DNF MattP98
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF buzzteam4
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF TheDubDubJr
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:58.27 sigalig
 5:47.96 pinser
11:34.99 Mike Hughey
13:48.02 OJ Cubing
15:10.73 MatsBergsten
16:38.28 Jacck
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF denthebro
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(7)

17:45.60 abunickabhi
33:12.40 Mike Hughey
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF sigalig
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF T1_M0
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(18)

32 40/48 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
16 33/50 (60:00)  sigalig
9 10/11 (47:02)  MatsBergsten
9 14/19 (57:14)  Deri Nata Wijaya
7 11/15 (57:12)  Mike Hughey
6 11/16 (15:05)  the super cuber
6 8/10 (50:26)  Jacck
6 9/12 (58:34)  Kit Clement
3 3/3 ( 9:59)  MattP98
3 3/3 (16:03)  trippptrs
3 3/3 (17:37)  elimescube
3 7/11 (56:09)  cubeshepherd
2 2/2 ( 9:24)  Bubbagrub
DNF 1/3 ( 2:47)  abunickabhi
DNF 1/2 ( 6:01)  joshsailscga
DNF 0/2 ( 9:05)  NoProblemCubing
DNF 1/2 (13:54)  buzzteam4
DNF 0/21 (59:49)  Lykos
*3x3 Match the scramble*(25)

 35.98 thecubingwizard
 44.02 ichcubegern
 46.11 lejitcuber
 47.48 TommyC
 52.08 cubeshepherd
 55.06 Shadowjockey
 1:00.22 Marcus Siu
 1:03.31 Kit Clement
 1:12.97 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:13.22 Mike Hughey
 1:30.65 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:37.49 Cuberstache
 1:37.65 Sean Hartman
 2:00.80 swankfukinc
 2:11.50 joshsailscga
 2:19.93 Aerospry
 2:34.93 tigermaxi
 2:36.85 Jacck
 2:41.07 SloMoCubing
 5:04.75 bugybunny
 DNF Kai Burgart
 DNF G2013
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF CornerCutter
*2-3-4 Relay*(69)

 43.22 lejitcuber
 48.83 thecubingwizard
 53.02 TommyC
 53.19 Khairur Rachim
 54.04 G2013
 55.95 ichcubegern
 57.28 OriginalUsername
 57.40 Sean Hartman
 59.86 DGCubes
 1:00.00 Shadowjockey
 1:01.65 Cuberstache
 1:02.11 asacuber
 1:02.94 SloMoCubing
 1:04.30 tdm
 1:05.05 jancsi02
 1:07.99 Marcus Siu
 1:09.14 BradenTheMagician
 1:09.64 AidanNoogie
 1:11.93 Leo Annett
 1:12.30 Ianwubby
 1:12.65 Jscuber
 1:12.97 Katiedavies3103
 1:13.43 cubeshepherd
 1:13.47 joshsailscga
 1:14.65 Kit Clement
 1:14.80 2017LAMB06
 1:15.79 obelisk477
 1:16.67 tolgakantarci
 1:16.81 MCuber
 1:17.75 sqAree
 1:18.07 CornerCutter
 1:19.30 Parker Z
 1:20.16 OJ Cubing
 1:24.21 buzzteam4
 1:24.24 MattP98
 1:24.46 The Blockhead
 1:24.91 TheodorNordstrand
 1:25.24 abunickabhi
 1:25.36 swankfukinc
 1:26.05 Elysian_Hunter
 1:29.27 ARandomCuber
 1:29.33 Glomnipotent
 1:30.24 Bogdan
 1:33.04 Aerospry
 1:38.05 tigermaxi
 1:38.62 ExultantCarn
 1:41.31 NathanaelCubes
 1:45.54 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:48.57 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:49.94 kumato
 1:50.55 hotufos
 1:50.61 weatherman223
 1:50.67 Jami Viljanen
 1:52.21 Lachlan Stephens
 1:54.43 yghklvn
 1:56.96 NoProblemCubing
 1:57.23 JMHCubed
 2:06.29 SpartanSailor
 2:06.29 theos
 2:14.70 GTregay
 2:16.18 Mike Hughey
 2:24.84 Lewis
 2:32.11 vorherrscher
 2:38.63 Ecuasamurai
 2:49.87 Petri Krzywacki
 2:55.24 YaaniMani
 2:56.01 Jacck
 2:59.73 Kris Gonnella
 3:05.96 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(47)

 1:40.83 lejitcuber
 2:02.86 Sean Hartman
 2:06.89 thecubingwizard
 2:10.42 Shadowjockey
 2:11.32 Khairur Rachim
 2:20.07 G2013
 2:20.62 OriginalUsername
 2:23.39 AidanNoogie
 2:37.26 jancsi02
 2:40.80 abunickabhi
 2:46.65 Jscuber
 2:47.82 Marcus Siu
 2:49.35 joshsailscga
 2:49.78 tdm
 2:50.12 Katiedavies3103
 2:51.58 Leo Annett
 3:00.25 Cuberstache
 3:12.50 MattP98
 3:12.69 obelisk477
 3:14.97 ARandomCuber
 3:15.51 cubeshepherd
 3:16.36 The Blockhead
 3:17.15 SloMoCubing
 3:21.23 BradenTheMagician
 3:21.94 buzzteam4
 3:25.16 swankfukinc
 3:27.48 Parker Z
 3:33.91 Glomnipotent
 3:34.61 OJ Cubing
 3:37.01 Kit Clement
 3:48.18 CornerCutter
 3:55.84 Bogdan
 4:01.58 TheodorNordstrand
 4:19.61 Aerospry
 4:29.28 Jami Viljanen
 4:47.42 yghklvn
 4:53.25 Lewis
 4:58.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:59.51 theos
 5:18.12 hotufos
 5:21.35 tigermaxi
 5:25.97 Mike Hughey
 5:46.88 GTregay
 6:19.72 Jacck
 7:36.67 Petri Krzywacki
 7:39.56 MatsBergsten
 8:16.54 Lachlan Stephens
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)

 4:21.18 Sean Hartman
 4:37.65 thecubingwizard
 4:39.41 Shadowjockey
 5:15.75 Cuberstache
 5:18.76 OriginalUsername
 5:44.26 Katiedavies3103
 5:44.36 Marcus Siu
 6:19.81 abunickabhi
 6:26.73 cubeshepherd
 6:49.20 Kit Clement
 7:56.52 swankfukinc
 8:04.91 Glomnipotent
10:06.88 theos
11:16.61 GTregay
11:27.28 Mike Hughey
11:28.09 Jacck
16:01.33 yghklvn
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)

 7:45.73 Shadowjockey
 7:52.29 Sean Hartman
10:10.15 OriginalUsername
10:13.59 Cuberstache
12:01.37 abunickabhi
12:33.62 cubeshepherd
14:26.40 Glomnipotent
14:43.59 swankfukinc
18:25.44 theos
19:07.93 GTregay
20:26.57 Mike Hughey
20:44.26 Jacck
24:16.50 yghklvn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(28)

26 DGCubes
27 Bubbagrub
28 lejitcuber
29 Kit Clement
30 BradenTheMagician
30 Jacck
32 Theo Leinad
33 Bogdan
34 Shadowjockey
34 theos
35 Cuberstache
35 cubeshepherd
36 craccho
39 Mike Hughey
40 MCuber
40 2017LAMB06
40 mrjames113083
42 Sean Hartman
46 NoProblemCubing
46 pantu2000
47 Duncan Bannon
48 abunickabhi
49 Lachlan Stephens
49 yghklvn
51 leudcfa
53 CornerCutter
67 InlandEmpireCuber
DNF  ComputerGuy365
*Skewb*(84)

 2.80 lejitcuber
 2.97 MattheoDW
 3.99 Leo Annett
 4.29 JMHCubed
 4.43 Katiedavies3103
 4.51 cubeshepherd
 4.53 TheDubDubJr
 4.63 Sixstringcal
 4.69 [email protected]
 4.73 SloMoCubing
 4.79 Sean Hartman
 4.84 TSTwist
 4.97 EdubCubez
 4.98 Shadowjockey
 5.04 Kris Gonnella
 5.06 AidanNoogie
 5.11 [email protected]
 5.14 asacuber
 5.26 thecubingwizard
 5.27 Marcus Siu
 5.51 OriginalUsername
 5.79 MCuber
 5.87 TipsterTrickster
 5.94 ichcubegern
 5.95 leomannen
 5.98 CubicOreo
 6.05 cubingchemist
 6.12 Kymapo
 6.14 weatherman223
 6.22 whatshisbucket
 6.29 DGCubes
 6.41 MartinN13
 6.46 mihnea3000
 6.62 Rubiksdude4144
 6.73 MattP98
 6.85 jancsi02
 6.86 ARandomCuber
 6.87 Kit Clement
 6.99 tigermaxi
 7.05 leudcfa
 7.16 2017LAMB06
 7.20 BradenTheMagician
 7.21 ComputerGuy365
 7.23 hotufos
 7.37 G2013
 7.38 Xauxage
 7.40 Competition Cuber
 7.55 CornerCutter
 7.74 OJ Cubing
 7.82 RobinCube
 7.88 Bubbagrub
 7.95 Khairur Rachim
 8.08 T1_M0
 8.15 TheodorNordstrand
 8.18 Keenan Johnson
 8.25 Parker Z
 8.33 redoxxy
 8.51 NoProblemCubing
 8.59 Bogdan
 8.86 Jami Viljanen
 9.65 dhafin
 9.87 buzzteam4
 9.89 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.91 Mike Hughey
 10.12 NathanaelCubes
 10.47 dschieses
 11.29 Cuberstache
 11.47 SpartanSailor
 11.50 swankfukinc
 11.77 theos
 12.10 yghklvn
 13.58 Moreno van Rooijen
 13.77 topppits
 13.89 Aerospry
 13.97 Lewis
 14.29 YaaniMani
 14.29 RyuKagamine
 17.06 WillyTheWizard
 17.71 kumato
 21.85 Lachlan Stephens
 22.30 Glomnipotent
 22.99 MatsBergsten
 24.35 Jacck
 27.67 Keroma12
*Clock*(49)

 5.60 Underwatercuber
 5.71 jaysammey777
 7.17 sam596
 7.19 ARandomCuber
 7.35 MartinN13
 8.04 TheDubDubJr
 8.16 PotatoesAreUs
 9.07 mohitlulla___
 9.43 Kit Clement
 9.48 tdm
 9.85 buzzteam4
 9.86 TipsterTrickster
 10.02 oliviervlcube
 10.19 MCuber
 10.39 lejitcuber
 10.81 T1_M0
 10.86 pantu2000
 10.87 Sean Hartman
 11.21 Katiedavies3103
 12.03 SloMoCubing
 12.46 OJ Cubing
 12.52 Keenan Johnson
 12.68 BradenTheMagician
 12.85 Dhruva Shaw
 13.05 Marcus Siu
 13.17 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.81 G2013
 13.96 Shadowjockey
 13.99 MattP98
 14.64 ichcubegern
 14.73 cubeshepherd
 14.77 Lykos
 14.87 Ianwubby
 15.12 OriginalUsername
 15.15 Cuberstache
 15.83 ican97
 16.14 Rubiksdude4144
 16.42 RyuKagamine
 18.02 sigalig
 18.10 weatherman223
 18.24 2017LAMB06
 19.51 Mike Hughey
 24.19 Jami Viljanen
 24.55 obelisk477
 26.45 swankfukinc
 27.46 CornerCutter
 30.87 Teemu
 34.88 AidanNoogie
 DNF Bubbagrub
*Pyraminx*(92)

 2.74 lejitcuber
 3.12 RobinCube
 3.22 DGCubes
 3.26 CornerCutter
 3.40 E-Cuber
 3.46 NoProblemCubing
 3.63 thecubingwizard
 3.63 Sean Hartman
 3.67 CubicOreo
 3.70 mihnea3000
 3.78 Ghost Cuber
 3.86 MattheoDW
 4.01 cubeshepherd
 4.02 trippptrs
 4.19 TheDubDubJr
 4.24 TSTwist
 4.29 BradenTheMagician
 4.39 Kymapo
 4.59 leomannen
 4.61 DhruvA
 4.68 JMHCubed
 4.83 Shadowjockey
 4.88 G2013
 5.00 MartinN13
 5.06 SloMoCubing
 5.17 ichcubegern
 5.19 Marcus Siu
 5.27 Rubiksdude4144
 5.28 Leo Annett
 5.50 MCuber
 5.50 PixelWizard
 5.65 Emir Yusuf
 5.74 OriginalUsername
 5.88 Keenan Johnson
 6.01 Cuberstache
 6.20 T1_M0
 6.36 Parker Z
 6.64 Jami Viljanen
 6.79 Lewis
 6.86 MattP98
 6.88 [email protected]
 6.90 jancsi02
 6.95 AidanNoogie
 6.96 NathanaelCubes
 7.10 redoxxy
 7.26 cubingchemist
 7.29 Lykos
 7.45 hotufos
 7.46 buzzteam4
 7.80 Katiedavies3103
 7.84 2017LAMB06
 7.90 Kit Clement
 7.91 Glomnipotent
 7.92 TheodorNordstrand
 7.93 EdubCubez
 8.16 Ianwubby
 8.24 tigermaxi
 8.27 ARandomCuber
 8.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.34 ExultantCarn
 8.71 leudcfa
 8.86 Kris Gonnella
 9.08 sigalig
 9.14 Moreno van Rooijen
 9.70 Aerospry
 9.81 YaaniMani
 9.97 weatherman223
 10.57 vorherrscher
 10.76 swankfukinc
 11.63 V.Kochergin
 12.25 abunickabhi
 12.51 Mike Hughey
 12.58 dschieses
 12.61 topppits
 12.97 Bubbagrub
 13.02 theos
 13.24 OJ Cubing
 13.34 RyuKagamine
 13.44 kumato
 13.73 miasponseller
 13.76 Jacck
 15.64 yghklvn
 15.97 GTregay
 16.04 CyanSparkleMan2
 16.27 scylla
 16.52 WillyTheWizard
 19.02 Ecuasamurai
 19.06 PnknHead
 20.00 One Wheel
 20.58 Gx Cuber
 21.49 SpartanSailor
 26.16 jammastert125
*Megaminx*(48)

 47.56 lejitcuber
 50.34 Cuberstache
 56.04 thecubingwizard
 57.18 TSTwist
 57.71 AidanNoogie
 1:00.91 Sean Hartman
 1:04.03 miasponseller
 1:10.17 Parker Z
 1:12.92 whatshisbucket
 1:15.40 Khairur Rachim
 1:16.88 Shadowjockey
 1:17.50 Katiedavies3103
 1:17.93 ichcubegern
 1:18.88 CubicOreo
 1:21.97 OriginalUsername
 1:24.11 jancsi02
 1:30.92 cubeshepherd
 1:31.19 Kit Clement
 1:32.85 obelisk477
 1:32.86 Keroma12
 1:37.61 ARandomCuber
 1:42.90 MCuber
 1:43.89 SloMoCubing
 1:44.42 redoxxy
 1:45.18 leudcfa
 1:45.75 swankfukinc
 1:45.81 Marcus Siu
 1:51.62 OJ Cubing
 1:59.06 T1_M0
 2:00.30 CornerCutter
 2:02.98 abunickabhi
 2:11.43 GTregay
 2:25.60 Lewis
 2:26.05 scylla
 2:26.47 Jami Viljanen
 2:31.86 Lykos
 2:32.96 Glomnipotent
 2:34.61 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:35.37 One Wheel
 2:37.74 Thom S.
 2:38.77 TheodorNordstrand
 2:39.51 tigermaxi
 2:57.63 theos
 2:59.41 Mike Hughey
 3:32.84 Jacck
 4:52.52 Petri Krzywacki
 5:05.43 SpartanSailor
 DNF G2013
*Kilominx*(19)

 20.50 Cuberstache
 29.14 cubeshepherd
 30.19 Parker Z
 31.37 TommyC
 33.29 Sean Hartman
 33.43 AidanNoogie
 34.87 NoProblemCubing
 34.97 Leo Annett
 36.01 Shadowjockey
 36.67 OriginalUsername
 42.35 Kit Clement
 51.11 CornerCutter
 1:08.49 Mike Hughey
 1:12.79 swankfukinc
 1:18.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:19.15 hotufos
 1:23.52 Kris Gonnella
 1:33.17 redoxxy
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Square-1*(62)

 7.04 Sixstringcal
 10.62 Marcus Siu
 11.02 thecubingwizard
 11.57 MattheoDW
 12.86 lejitcuber
 13.81 Shadowjockey
 14.10 speedcuber71
 15.64 Competition Cuber
 16.30 ichcubegern
 16.41 Thom S.
 17.35 leomannen
 17.70 SloMoCubing
 17.75 Sean Hartman
 18.10 Kymapo
 18.64 G2013
 18.77 bugybunny
 18.86 TheDubDubJr
 19.11 cubeshepherd
 19.23 Josh5271
 19.30 Tx789
 19.93 BradenTheMagician
 20.58 AidanNoogie
 20.94 sigalig
 22.74 MattP98
 23.40 Rubiksdude4144
 23.95 Katiedavies3103
 25.12 Keenan Johnson
 26.56 TSTwist
 27.96 Leo Annett
 28.23 OriginalUsername
 28.25 TipsterTrickster
 28.34 Cuberstache
 28.50 MCuber
 29.81 2017LAMB06
 31.17 YaaniMani
 31.17 ExultantCarn
 31.86 leudcfa
 32.88 OJ Cubing
 32.90 buzzteam4
 32.97 Kit Clement
 36.07 weatherman223
 36.19 MartinN13
 38.08 Mike Hughey
 38.63 Bubbagrub
 38.66 Moreno van Rooijen
 39.19 redoxxy
 39.32 CornerCutter
 39.86 ARandomCuber
 40.12 tigermaxi
 40.73 Lykos
 41.18 Jami Viljanen
 42.15 Lewis
 45.64 Glomnipotent
 48.01 RyuKagamine
 49.26 Aerospry
 50.65 Bogdan
 1:02.67 swankfukinc
 1:03.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:10.81 Jacck
 1:12.46 NathanaelCubes
 1:13.84 vorherrscher
 1:26.76 theos
*MiniGuildford Relay*(19)

 4:02.76 Sean Hartman
 4:12.11 thecubingwizard
 4:50.19 Shadowjockey
 5:15.79 OriginalUsername
 5:45.72 cubeshepherd
 6:18.13 BradenTheMagician
 6:32.43 PotatoesAreUs
 6:45.79 ARandomCuber
 7:05.42 OJ Cubing
 7:11.19 TipsterTrickster
 7:43.41 CornerCutter
 7:44.21 MattP98
 8:01.11 swankfukinc
 8:43.20 Jami Viljanen
 8:57.06 Rubiksdude4144
10:07.99 Mike Hughey
10:45.67 Aerospry
13:10.37 Jacck
 DNF Cuberstache

*Contest results*

1268 Sean Hartman
1149 thecubingwizard
1147 lejitcuber
1141 cubeshepherd
1087 Shadowjockey
1027 OriginalUsername
895 Khairur Rachim
892 ichcubegern
890 G2013
884 Cuberstache
875 Marcus Siu
863 AidanNoogie
855 Kit Clement
848 SloMoCubing
755 abunickabhi
741 jancsi02
729 Leo Annett
727 Katiedavies3103
711 BradenTheMagician
710 MCuber
702 TommyC
690 DGCubes
685 sigalig
675 MattP98
668 2017LAMB06
644 CubicOreo
633 ARandomCuber
628 OJ Cubing
623 tdm
592 Glomnipotent
583 TheDubDubJr
573 CornerCutter
573 Jscuber
572 leomannen
564 Mike Hughey
560  Parker Z
547 buzzteam4
535 Ianwubby
532 [email protected]
522 joshsailscga
508 MattheoDW
507 Competition Cuber
505 TSTwist
494 ExultantCarn
470 mihnea3000
464 Sixstringcal
464 swankfukinc
461 NoProblemCubing
453 TipsterTrickster
444 TheodorNordstrand
443 tigermaxi
442 Jami Viljanen
441 asacuber
435 obelisk477
434 Aerospry
433 Rubiksdude4144
430 NathanaelCubes
406 applezfall
403 speedcuber71
402 Kymapo
401 PixelWizard
401 [email protected]
400 InlandEmpireCuber
398 yghklvn
395 ican97
394 MartinN13
382 leudcfa
380 Keenan Johnson
379 Ethan Horspool
369 weatherman223
365 JMHCubed
361 jaysammey777
360 tolgakantarci
354 [email protected]
352 Bogdan
349 RobinCube
347 typeman5
338 sqAree
330 Jacck
325 hotufos
321 Lykos
318 cubingchemist
315 YaaniMani
311 PotatoesAreUs
310 Bubbagrub
309 The Blockhead
292 ComputerGuy365
292 whatshisbucket
289 Moreno van Rooijen
284 topppits
283 Elysian_Hunter
282 dhafin
279 Lachlan Stephens
261 miasponseller
257 Kris Gonnella
255 EdubCubez
250 xyzzy
245 theos
241 MatsBergsten
240 cuber3141592
231 T1_M0
230 Lewis
229 SpartanSailor
227 Deri Nata Wijaya
211 redoxxy
206 GenTheThief
206 E-Cuber
205 scylla
204 elimescube
200 oskarinn
171 GTregay
169 Emir Yusuf
164 vorherrscher
158 mrjames113083
157 Keroma12
155 bugybunny
146 One Wheel
144 kumato
137 Josh5271
136 Mackenzie Dy
134 trippptrs
131 Xauxage
129 Reprobate
128 muchacho
123 RifleCat
122 mohitlulla___
120 Ali161102
115 Thom S.
113 AdamRubiksCubed
112 kji269
111 Petri Krzywacki
109 speedcube.insta
104 RyuKagamine
101 dschieses
97 epride17
92 Dhruva Shaw
85 dnguyen2204
84 Ghost Cuber
84 denthebro
78 Super382946
77 audiophile121
75 DhruvA
72 thunderbell cuber
70 pinser
70 Theo Leinad
68 Ecuasamurai
62 BJTheUnknown
58 Lumej
56 V.Kochergin
55 Daniel Lin
55 pantu2000
54 Gregory Alekseev
53 TigaJun
52 Cuber/Drummer
51 WillyTheWizard
51 Underwatercuber
49 sam596
47 Tx789
43 CyanSparkleMan2
41 kamilprzyb
40 Jon Persson
39 oliviervlcube
36 the super cuber
35 Jaydon145
31 can
26 craccho
22 Gx Cuber
18 Duncan Bannon
15 bhavesh chouhan
11 SpcyQbr
11 PnknHead
9 Kai Burgart
9 Aaron C
5 Teemu
5 Koustubh2006
3 jammastert125


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 5, 2018)

Just didn't get my FMC in:



Spoiler: Solve



D' B D' B R' U' R U2 B2 U' B' F' U2 F' U' F R' U' R U F U F' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Just didn't get my FMC in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now it is (I hope I can count to 53 (being more than a deck of cards))


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2018)

... and then the cubicle Gift Card Lottery: winning number this week is 73.

The winner then is: *tolgakantarci!!*

Congratulations!


----------

